# tanning a deer hide



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Yes, they will have to be tanned. There are alot of tans on the market and if you go to youtube, there is alot of videos that will get you going in the right direction.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Krowtann 2000 - Google to WASCO taxidermy supply. Best tan I've ever used and easy for the beginner. Excellent stretch and leaves the hide gray/white.


----------



## mekeroth (Aug 8, 2012)

Google deer hide tanning. Look for the article from Mother Earth News, I will try to attach the pdf I printed, but very straight forward and you don't need the kit, just battery acid from a car parts store.

Good Luck, let us know how it turns out.
View attachment http___www.motherearthnews.com_print-article.pdf


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

You can also have it down by Specialty Leathers in Iowa..they will do hair on or hair off leather tanning and will die it for you too for a very reasonable fee. I had two cow elk hides done by them.


----------

